

TaskFox: Lifting up Ubiquity - ossreleasefeed
http://ajaxian.com/archives/taskfox-lifting-up-ubiquity

======
RossM
A much needed expansion of Ubiquity. It never made sense to have a separate
menu (and was the reason I didn't miss it while in my Chrome period). Adding
functionality to the awesome bar will make things much more, uh, awesome.

